
Long Live Slackware Linux – MINI Documentary - slackjeff
Long Live Slackware is an independent Brazilian mini-documentary. It addresses the older GNU &#x2F; Linux distribution still under development, Slackware Linux.<p>Credits:
Interviewee: Jefferson &#x27;Slackjeff&#x27; Rocha
Script:  Paula Siqueira
Filming:  Anderson Carneiro
Edition:  Caio Fernando
Dubbing: Sam Grant<p>Video:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;nhSHH8pY6uw
======
ismail
Thanks for this. I used Slackware for many years starting around 95 to about
2000. Last year while moving house found a box of old CD-ROMs, with a copy of
Slackware 3!

------
Tomte
Does anybody know if they intend to do releases anymore, or is -current
basically the only version there will ever be?

